# Some quick new car pics - finally



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Finally had a chance to take some quick pics today. The first full Zaino detail will probably happen Labor Day weekend so more pics and I'll track down some better backdrops then.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Congratulations, you'll enjoy it I'm sure. Nice pictures too.

:thumbup:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Stunning ! :thumbup: 

So beautiful...I say its frame-able


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Congratulations!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dmk (Mar 17, 2003)

Looks great :thumbup: Enjoy!


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

Beautiful!! love the color combo!! Congrats!!


----------

